# Downing Street Petition - Clarkson for PM



## Steve Smith (20 Aug 2008)

I didn't see this when it was first done, but No. 10 have responded  

http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page16590

Fair play to them for having a sense of humour...


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Aug 2008)

Haha thats hilarious  and people say the British have no sense of humour!!


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Aug 2008)

lol 

i would love him to be PM.


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Aug 2008)

I was hoping as the door to No.10 opened that the Stig would come walking out instead!  Now that would have been hilarious!


----------



## Joecoral (20 Aug 2008)

only 3000 people signed the petition to stop the badger cull, but 50000 sign to get Clarkson into number 10. What is the country coming to....


----------



## Garuf (20 Aug 2008)

No one cares about badgers because they carry TB and write off cars on impact that's what.


----------



## a1Matt (20 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> only 3000 people signed the petition to stop the badger cull, but 50000 sign to get Clarkson into number 10. What is the country coming to....



It is shocking!

If I remember rightly there was another petition to make gold by Spandau Ballet our naitonal anthem and that got more signatures than all the 'serious' petitions.


----------



## Joecoral (20 Aug 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> No one cares about badgers because they carry TB



True, but the British government got the WORLDS LEADING statistician to weigh up the costs vs benefits, and he said the costs far outweighted the benefits, as the cull hardly reduces TB in cattle at all.
Then the British government said "balls to science, we'll cull them anyway", hence the petition
*gets down off soapbox*


----------



## TDI-line (20 Aug 2008)

He gets my vote. V8's would be compulsory then.


----------



## Garuf (20 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at that, there's nothing better than consistent idiocy.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you completely but expecting this government to think about anything except votes and what to do to get them is being a little unrealistic isn't it?!

*joins you on a soapbox*!!!!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Aug 2008)

I actually signed that petition. lol.

Not a driver myself but think we should have someone who gets us out of the EU and gets rid of all the nany state rubbish.

AC


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 Aug 2008)

I signed the petition, is he really going to be any worse than any other idiot thats been running the country for years?

What made me really cross was when they were kicking out Tony Blair everyone was blaming all the problems on him, and is anything any better??? No everything seems worse to me!

Figure this one, if I'd just got myself knocked up I could have a free house. Because I am bettering myself getting a degree so I can earn more I get stung with Â£X,000s in debt. Then when I 'earn more' much more of my money goes to the lazy bar stewards who very cleverly do nothing...
                                                             ... Shouldnt there be some incentive?


----------



## Joecoral (27 Aug 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Because I am bettering myself getting a degree so I can earn more I



Good luck with that! I've just graduated this year and can't get a fulltime job for love nor money


----------

